# conformation/size advice?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm including a couple of pics taken of my kid at age 4 1/2 months (who did GREAT on the trails and camping by the way). He isn't from pack stock, in fact know almost nothing about his history, but his personality is wonderful (other than being a bit loud and needy, but he is just a kid...). I was just wondering if he looks like he might have decent conformation for packing and if he looks like he has potential to grow at least as big as the other one (age 3 1/2 and from pack stock supposedly about 185 pounds). I know we can never really know, but just curious as to more experienced people's opinions. (he has his back hunched in the photo on the pickup tailgate so he looks kind of strange there).

Also, when will the CDT bumps go away? The vet showed me where to give them, but now I regret giving them there because he has a hard knot (one on each side) and it is right where a cinch will go in a couple of years - will these ever go away or is he ruined for packing? It's been almost two months and they are still there.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Saltlick, 

I've been busy and missed this, your little guy looks fine, a nice looking wether. Just make sure the groceries and minerals are there and keep him growing, the other guy looks nice too, you got yourself a couple good looking boys! 

I think that you are going to have a couple good sized boys, hope you can make it to next years rendy so we can see how they are doing !


----------

